# Very sad day.......



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

My mom called me early this morning to tell me that my grandma has passed away at 2am. It was a shock to hear, and I am really upset right now. I didn't get to say goodbye like I wanted to. I am glad that she is no longer in pain and she is with her husband, my grandpa.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my condolences to you and your family AC...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you very much. There is a celebration of my grandma's life on the 18th of November which I am attending. It would be good to be around family and share memories of my grandma.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am so sorry to here that... my condolences


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------

